# Coronavirus: quasi 15000 contagi. 1266 morti.



## admin (13 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato da Borrelli oggi 13 marzo, i positivi al coronavirus sono diventati 14950, con più di 2000 casi rispetto a ieri. I morti 1266 (250 solo ieri) i guariti 1439 (181 in più)


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli oggi 13 marzo, i positivi al coronavirus sono diventati 14950, con più di 2000 casi rispetto a ieri. I morti 1266 (250 solo ieri) i guariti 1439 (181 in più)



boh, io vedo il deserto ovunque


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2020)

Grosso modo come ieri.


----------



## Wetter (13 Marzo 2020)

Rispetto a ieri siamo stabili (leggera flessione)nel numero dei nuovi casi,speriamo che questo dato sia confermato anche con l'aggiornamento di domani,poi credo che da domenica si potrà assistere finalmente ad un inizio di calo generalizzato.


----------



## bmb (13 Marzo 2020)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> boh, io vedo il deserto ovunque



Ti ricordo che siamo zona rossa da 2 giorni. La Lombardia e le altre 14 province da domenica. In 5 giorni non puoi vedere effetti positivi, questi dati sono ancora legati al periodo di non zona rossa.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2020)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> boh, io vedo il deserto ovunque



L'effetto del deserto lo vedrai tra due settimane, non ora


----------



## Kaketto (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli oggi 13 marzo, i positivi al coronavirus sono diventati 14950, con più di 2000 casi rispetto a ieri. I morti 1266 (250 solo ieri) i guariti 1439 (181 in più)



Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.


----------



## Cenzo (13 Marzo 2020)

Ancora non avete capito che l’obiettivo dell’Italia “zona rossa“ non è quello di azzerare la pandemia che in quanto tale non si può più fermare, ma quello di rallentarla in modo da non intasare gli ospedali e dare la possibilità a tutti di curarsi. Prima o poi dovremmo prenderla tutti, sviluppare gli anticorpi e andare avanti. È inevitabile.


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
> 1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
> 2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.



io non mi fido di nessuno, dal nulla so sbucati 15000 positivi, mah, per ora resto ad osservare sto caos, ho molti dubbi su tutto, poi si vedrà


----------



## Kaketto (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
> 1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
> 2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.



Ecco. L'hanno appena detto. 2 persone sono morte con il solo coronavirus. Cambiano i numeri eh....


----------



## Kaketto (13 Marzo 2020)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io non mi fido di nessuno, dal nulla so sbucati 15000 positivi, mah, per ora resto ad osservare sto caos, ho molti dubbi su tutto, poi si vedrà



Io mi fido della dottoressa capua. Secondo me sono MILIONI le persone positive. E non e' detto che sia un male. Secondo me lo prendiamo tutti. Il problema e' che tutti adesso.


----------



## markjordan (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
> 1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
> 2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.


a cosa serve ? ad avere meno paura ?
il problema e' l'intasamento della terapia intensiva , ci si deve preoccupare di essere curato in caso di bisogno , se non c'e' posto *****


----------



## koti (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
> 1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
> 2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.



Burioni (e non solo) dice che sta cosa che la gente muore CON il coranavirus è una favoletta che raccontano i media paragonabile a "è una semplice influenza".


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Burioni (e non solo) dice che sta cosa che la gente muore CON il coranavirus è una favoletta che raccontano i media paragonabile a "è una semplice influenza".



burioni parlava di rischio 0 2 mesi fa


----------



## tifosa asRoma (13 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Burioni (e non solo) dice che sta cosa che la gente muore CON il coranavirus è una favoletta che raccontano i media paragonabile a "è una semplice influenza".



Soprattutto anche se hanno altre patologie probabilmente non sarebbero morte ora, forse fra un mese fra un anno o chissà , quindi per me sono morti per corona virus


----------



## koti (13 Marzo 2020)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> burioni parlava di rischio 0 2 mesi fa


A me risulta esattamente il contrario, ossia che fu il primo a dare l'allarme già dai primi di gennaio invocando la quarantena.


----------



## koti (13 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Soprattutto anche se hanno altre patologie probabilmente non sarebbero morte ora, forse fra un mese fra un anno o chissà , quindi per me sono morti per corona virus



Esatto.


----------



## Wetter (13 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Soprattutto anche se hanno altre patologie probabilmente non sarebbero morte ora, forse fra un mese fra un anno o chissà , quindi per me sono morti per corona virus



Probabilmente il senso del post era:

il Paziente X è morto con il covid-19 e non per colpa del covid19 nel senso che,date le sue gia critiche condizioni,sarebbe morto allo stesso modo se colpito da influenza o virus Y che gli avrebbe causato la polmonite o qualche altra complicazione.Poi è ovvio che questo può valere per una parte dei deceduti,ci sarà una buona parte morta esclusivamente per colpa del covid19


----------



## Mika (13 Marzo 2020)

1266 persone che senza il COVIN-19 sarebbero ancora tra noi... che tragedia, 1266 famiglie stanno piangendo i loro morti per un virus. Io penso solo a questo. Le persone non sono dati, non sono numeri, sono vite e questo virus se venuto dall'altra parte del mondo se li è portato via tra i vari "E' una normale influenza" e i "Da noi rischio zero"... a me non importa dei numeri, delle curve epidemiche, ma solo che sono morte 1266 persone per un virus.


----------



## danjr (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Io mi fido della dottoressa capua. Secondo me sono MILIONI le persone positive. E non e' detto che sia un male. Secondo me lo prendiamo tutti. Il problema e' che tutti adesso.


Molto facile e i "Vip" positivi asintomatici ce lo dimostrano, eccetto Sepulveda stanno tutti bene. Loro però al primo colpo di tosse possono fare il tampone, alla gente normale ormai lo fanno post-mortem. Questo è un grave errore, fatto per tenere bassi i contagi e migliorare l'immagine internazionale, ma si è rilevato un boomerang, perché I MORTI assoluti rimangono quelli e in tal modo la percentuale di mortalità si alza. Io penso che ora la popolazione sarebbe più sicura nel sapere che ci sono molti più contagi. 
RICCIARDI quando è arrivato ha baccettato Lombardia e Veneto per i tamponi fatti a sproposito, ecco a me lui sembra un incompetente


----------



## Lambro (13 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> 1266 persone che senza il COVIN-19 sarebbero ancora tra noi... che tragedia, 1266 famiglie stanno piangendo i loro morti per un virus. Io penso solo a questo. Le persone non sono dati, non sono numeri, sono vite e questo virus se venuto dall'altra parte del mondo se li è portato via tra i vari "E' una normale influenza" e i "Da noi rischio zero"... a me non importa dei numeri, delle curve epidemiche, ma solo che sono morte 1266 persone per un virus.



E ne moriranno moltissime altre purtroppo e non solo quest'anno, prima di essere pronti ad accoglierlo questo virus o prima che arrivi il vaccino ci vorranno anni e nel mezzo molti periranno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2020)

Ma ancora esiste gente che minimizza sulle morti?!


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E ne moriranno moltissime altre purtroppo e non solo quest'anno, prima di essere pronti ad accoglierlo questo virus o prima che arrivi il vaccino ci vorranno anni e nel mezzo molti periranno.



Preghiamo che funzioni sto "tutto chiuso tutti a casa" sennò oltre ai malati abbiamo sacrificato economia aziende e gente sana per niente


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
> 1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
> 2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.


Se il tasso di letalità è circa del 1-2% allora visti i decessi attuali dovremmo avere tra 60k e 130k casi.

Naturalmente la maggior parte ha sintomi lievi e non ha fatto il test perciò non è rilevata.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Borrelli oggi 13 marzo, i positivi al coronavirus sono diventati 14950, con più di 2000 casi rispetto a ieri. I morti 1266 (250 solo ieri) i guariti 1439 (181 in più)



ci sono stati circa 130 contagiati in meno rispetto a ieri...poca roba ma in un certo senso è già tanto...credo che ora per qualche giorno dovrebbe essere stabile e poi iniziare a scendere...considerate che negli ultimi tipo 10 giorni era sempre e solo salito

i guariti secondo i miei calcoli rispetto a ieri sono 1700 e anche qui più o meno siamo stabili

i morti invece ieri erano circa 190 invece oggi sono 250 circa quindi qui il dato è PESSIMO

in conclusione secondo me siamo sulla strada giusta...so che dirlo con 250 morti in 24 ore suona ridicolo ma d'altronde il dato veramente importante a livello puramente statistico è quello dei contagiati (a livello umano è un'altra cosa ovviamente)


----------



## Mika (13 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo che funzioni sto "tutto chiuso tutti a casa" sennò oltre ai malati abbiamo sacrificato economia aziende e gente sana per niente



Sono pessimista, oggi ancora persone al parco a giocare a briscola, correre assieme a fare corsa campestre e ginnastica e persone di varia età fermi a bere birra davanti ai panifici e ai negozi di alimentari che li vendono esperienza diretta dalla finestra di casa mia, con la macchina della protezione civile che girava con l'altoparlante a dire di stare a casa... fai te amico mio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista, oggi ancora persone al parco a giocare a briscola, correre assieme a fare corsa campestre e ginnastica e persone di varia età fermi a bere birra davanti ai panifici e ai negozi di alimentari che li vendono esperienza diretta dalla finestra di casa mia, con la macchina della protezione civile che girava con l'altoparlante a dire di stare a casa... fai te amico mio.



Confermo, rispetto a ieri anch'io oggi ho visto più gente in giro, abito davanti un parco e rispetto a ieri il via vai era molto di più, quasi tutti da soli devo dire, ma qualche gruppo di anziani l'ho visto pure oggi... Inizio ad essere pessimista pure io purtroppo, ma vista la situazione attuale ho il morale e la lucidità che sono Non pervenuti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se il tasso di letalità è circa del 1-2% allora visti i decessi attuali dovremmo avere tra 60k e 130k casi.
> 
> Naturalmente la maggior parte ha sintomi lievi e non ha fatto il test perciò non è rilevata.



Se calcoli che abbiamo fatto circa 50000 tamponi (correggetemi se sbaglio) 60-130k ALMENO. resta il fatto che 250 morti in un giorno sono da bollettino di guerra, la cosa che mi spaventa a morte è questa


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista, oggi ancora persone al parco a giocare a briscola, correre assieme a fare corsa campestre e ginnastica e persone di varia età fermi a bere birra davanti ai panifici e ai negozi di alimentari che li vendono esperienza diretta dalla finestra di casa mia, con la macchina della protezione civile che girava con l'altoparlante a dire di stare a casa... fai te amico mio.





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Confermo, rispetto a ieri anch'io oggi ho visto più gente in giro, abito davanti un parco e rispetto a ieri il via vai era molto di più, quasi tutti da soli devo dire, ma qualche gruppo di anziani l'ho visto pure oggi... Inizio ad essere pessimista pure io purtroppo, ma vista la situazione attuale ho il morale e la lucidità che sono Non pervenuti.



ma che aspettano a mettere polizia ed esercito a tutto gas...non si può uscire chi esce viene multato con multe alte e quando le acque si saranno calmante anche arrestato e processato..il metodo cinese è stato questo alla fine della fiera...


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci sono stati circa 130 contagiati in meno rispetto a ieri...poca roba ma in un certo senso è già tanto...credo che ora per qualche giorno dovrebbe essere stabile e poi iniziare a scendere...considerate che negli ultimi tipo 10 giorni era sempre e solo salito
> 
> i guariti secondo i miei calcoli rispetto a ieri sono 1700 e anche qui più o meno siamo stabili
> 
> ...



I contagi ora sono numeri indicativi, bisogna sperare che diminuiscano drasticamente entro 15 giorni, se così non fosse sono cax.xi


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che aspettano a mettere polizia ed esercito a tutto gas...non si può uscire chi esce viene multato con multe alte e quando le acque si saranno calmante anche arrestato e processato..il metodo cinese è stato questo alla fine della fiera...



In veneto leggevo che ci sono state circa una ventina di denunce, non tanto i singoli che giravano, ma gente al bar (aperto nonostante tutto), tizio che va a prendere la fidanzata da Vicenza a Verona, e gruppi di ciclisti che si fanno la Venezia Belluno pacifici e beati.
In tutto ciò, mi raccontava un amico di Rovigo, che i vigili urbani volevano multarlo perchè il figlio giocava nel giardino di casa (da solo), alla fine ha risolto alla veneta, 4 PD in croce e tanti saluti al vigile


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se calcoli che abbiamo fatto circa 50000 tamponi (correggetemi se sbaglio) 60-130k ALMENO. resta il fatto che 250 morti in un giorno sono da bollettino di guerra, la cosa che mi spaventa a morte è questa


I tamponi fatti sono 97,488.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2020)

chiedo agli amici del forum che abitano in regioni meno colpite..ci sono casi in cui rispetto a ieri non ci sono stati contagi? mi riferisco a Basilicata,Molise,Calabria e regioni simili insomma


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> I tamponi fatti sono 97,488.



Sono rimasto molto indietro, grazie infinite per la precisazione


----------



## Mika (13 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che aspettano a mettere polizia ed esercito a tutto gas...non si può uscire chi esce viene multato con multe alte e quando le acque si saranno calmante anche arrestato e processato..il metodo cinese è stato questo alla fine della fiera...



Non hai visto i servizi di TGCOM dove a gruppetti numerosi di vecchietti e non che insultavano per strada quelli della protezione civile dicendo "Noi facciamo quello che ca...o ci pare, co....ni!"? Un po' in tutta Italia.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Marzo 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma solo io continio a pensare che ce la raccontano male? Voglio dire. Confermata la problematica della facilita sul contagio e quindi sulle conseguenze negli ospedali pero mi chiedo. Come fanno a fare statistiche se
> 1. Non sanno quante persone in italia sono positive, asintomatiche e caso mai negativizzate. Possono essere milioni. E in caso il tasso di morte sarebbe mooolto basso.
> 2. Se un 80enne va' in pronto soccorso perche ha un infarto, muore con coronavirus, perche metterlo subito tra i morti del coronavirus? Proprio adesso il tipo di fianco a borrelli sta dicendo che sono quasi tutte persone con altri problemi. Quindi: e' possibile sapere il numero UFFICIALE DEI MORTI PER COLPA DEL CORONA E NON CON IL CORONA?.



E' un momento storico in cui devi mettere tutti dentro il calderone dei morti PER coronavirus e minimizzare sul numero degli asintomatici o portatori inconsapevoli.
Le riflessioni su quanto sia stata tragica l'epidemia si faranno quando il problema sarà superato, per ora bisogna solo terrorizzare le persone, altrimenti ci saranno più vittime.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2020)

Qui in Danimarca situazione disastrosa, lunedì erano 50 appestati ora sono diventati 800 su 3000 tamponi.. la città in cui vivo è piena contaminati. Ieri il governo ha deciso che per 14 giorni tutto si chiudo, indovinate che cosa è successo? Come in Italia supermercati assaltati ed oggi sono completamente vuoti (I supermercati rimaranno aperti comunque).. scuole università e dipendenti pubblici a lavorare a casa... poi stasera il governo ha deciso che le frontiere saranno chiuse fino al 13 aprile nessuno potrà entrare. Mamma mia un paese di 5.5 mln molto piccolo il contagio si diffonderà a macchia d'olio.. io me ne sto a casa e non esco più. Mangio tonno e basta.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' un momento storico in cui devi mettere tutti dentro il calderone dei morti PER coronavirus e minimizzare sul numero degli asintomatici o portatori inconsapevoli.
> Le riflessioni su quanto sia stata tragica l'epidemia si faranno quando il problema sarà superato, per ora bisogna solo terrorizzare le persone, altrimenti ci saranno più vittime.



triste ma vero...le persone sono dementi,scusate il termine, e se non metti un po' di paura non riescono manco a seguire le regole base...


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qui in Danimarca situazione disastrosa, lunedì erano 50 appestati ora sono diventati *800 su 3000 tamponi*.. la città in cui vivo è piena contaminati. Ieri il governo ha deciso che per 14 giorni tutto si chiudo, indovinate che cosa è successo? Come in Italia supermercati assaltati ed oggi sono completamente vuoti (I supermercati rimaranno aperti comunque).. scuole università e dipendenti pubblici a lavorare a casa... poi stasera il governo ha deciso che le frontiere saranno chiuse fino al 13 aprile nessuno potrà entrare. Mamma mia un paese di 5.5 mln molto piccolo il contagio si diffonderà a macchia d'olio.. io me ne sto a casa e non esco più. Mangio tonno e basta.



Più del 25%. 
Se non sbaglio, ma dovrei ricontrollare, la percentuale è molto più alta di quella italiana che dovrebbe essere intorno al 15-18%.
Poi bisogna sempre vedere i parametri con cui si fanno i controlli, ma i numeri restano comunque drammatici.


----------



## Raryof (13 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Più del 25%.
> Se non sbaglio, ma dovrei ricontrollare, la percentuale è molto più alta di quella italiana che dovrebbe essere intorno al 15-18%.
> Poi bisogna sempre vedere i parametri con cui si fanno i controlli, ma i numeri restano comunque drammatici.



Percentuale peggiore pure rispetto alla Svizzera che ha 8 mln di abitanti e fino a poco tempo fa mi pare ben 700 contagiati.
Insomma, finché stava in Italia il virus gli altri sono rimasti a guardare, eh? bravi


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Rispetto a ieri siamo stabili (leggera flessione)nel numero dei nuovi casi,speriamo che questo dato sia confermato anche con l'aggiornamento di domani,poi credo che da domenica si potrà assistere finalmente ad un inizio di calo generalizzato.



Ma quale flessione? Siamo nel trend di prima, almeno per altre 2 settimane continueremo cosi


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Più del 25%.
> Se non sbaglio, ma dovrei ricontrollare, la percentuale è molto più alta di quella italiana che dovrebbe essere intorno al 15-18%.
> Poi bisogna sempre vedere i parametri con cui si fanno i controlli, ma i numeri restano comunque drammatici.



Esattamente infatti tutti ne stanno parlando ed è la cosa che fa più paura.. per ora il governo a confermato che per rapporto popolazione/contagiati è la più alta in Europa. Inoltre il governo ha anche detto che le operazioni della altre persone per altri motivi dovranno essere posticipate... questo perchè il sistema sanitario non può essere sostenibile se tra una settimana diventato il triplo. I militari sono in allerta io ho fatto leva militare proprio 2 mesi fa.... ho paura di ricevere l'invito per l'emergenza.


----------



## Wetter (13 Marzo 2020)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma quale flessione? Siamo nel trend di prima, almeno per altre 2 settimane continueremo cosi



Ieri erano 2600 oggi 2500,quindi c'è stata una leggera flessione


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Comunque non ci siamo. Il governo dopo il lockdown ha smesso di operare.

Misure economiche inesistenti.

Nessuna misura per implementare le misure di tracciamento sudcoreane per il dopo lockdowon e aeroporti ancora aperti con gente che arriva e deve passare solo il controllo di temperatura.

Se facciamo cosi appena riapriamo dopo il lockdown tempo due giorni e siamo punto e a capo.

Maledetti incapaci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque non ci siamo. Il governo dopo il lockdown ha smesso di operare.
> 
> Misure economiche inesistenti.
> 
> ...


Si arriverà al lockdown totale con checkpoint militari in strada se si va avanti in questo modo. Anzi credo sia la loro idea fin dall'inizio solo che hanno voluto fare le cose gradualmente.


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque non ci siamo. Il governo dopo il lockdown ha smesso di operare.
> 
> Misure economiche inesistenti.
> 
> ...



Frontiere CHIUSE. 
Tra poco l'Italia sarà il paese più sicuro. 
Ma non bisogna farli rientrare.


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Frontiere CHIUSE.
> Tra poco l'Italia sarà il paese più sicuro.
> Ma non bisogna farli rientrare.



Ne sono convinto anche io. Pensateci un attimo,qual è il lupgo più sicuro al mondo in questo momento?la Cina.ed in Italia? probabilmente Codogno. Tra qualche settimana saremo fuori,bisogna poi chiudere le frontiere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque non ci siamo. Il governo dopo il lockdown ha smesso di operare.
> 
> *Misure economiche inesistenti*.
> 
> ...



Ma come? Tutti a dire "chissenefrega dell'economia, tanto ci rimettono in pochi per soli 15 gg di chiusura.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si arriverà al lockdown totale con checkpoint militari in strada se si va avanti in questo modo. Anzi credo sia la loro idea fin dall'inizio solo che hanno voluto fare le cose gradualmente.


Ma non puoi tenere il paese bloccato due anni.

Il lockdown adesso va bene, ma bisogna preparare il dopo, altrimenti non ne esci più.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma come? Tutti a dire "chissenefrega dell'economia, tanto ci rimettono in pochi per soli 15 gg di chiusura.


Mai detto personalmente. 

Sempre detto invece che se non avrebbe chiuso il governo avrebbe chiuso il virus. Stai vedendo vero tutte le aziende che stanno chiudendo autonomamente o per proteste dei dipendenti, no? Ecco.

Sempre detto invece che oltre allo shutdown per esigenze sanitarie il governo doveva contemporaneamente aprire i cordoni della borsa per fronteggiare i danni economici.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque non ci siamo. Il governo dopo il lockdown ha smesso di operare.
> 
> Misure economiche inesistenti.
> 
> ...



Esce oggi il decreto.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si arriverà al lockdown totale con checkpoint militari in strada se si va avanti in questo modo. Anzi credo sia la loro idea fin dall'inizio solo che hanno voluto fare le cose gradualmente.



C'è mezzo mondo a combattere questo virus, vedrai che ne verrà fuori qualcosa.

Il problema sono le povere anime che lasceranno la pelle in questo periodo.

Mi hanno appena chiamato dal ricovero, mia nonna ha 38 di febbre..

Vedrai che in 6/8 giorni si vedranno i risultati di questi arresti domiciliari forzati.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Frontiere CHIUSE.
> Tra poco l'Italia sarà il paese più sicuro.
> Ma non bisogna farli rientrare.


Con i pidioti al governo? Impossibile.

Che poi resta il problema degli italiani già nel paese.

Secondo la rivista Lancet bastano quattro contagiati (quattro!!!) perché ci sia il 50% di possibilità che riparata l'epidemia. 

Per questo servono le misure di tracciamento sudcoreane.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esce oggi il decreto.


Per favore......

La Germania ha messo sul tavolo 550 miliardi...

L'Olanda 90 miliardi. E l'Olanda ha un'economia che è grande meno della metà della nostra....

E noi abbiamo già più danni di loro visto che siamo già in lockdown, e siamo fermi a 25....


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Mai detto personalmente*.
> 
> Sempre detto invece che se non avrebbe chiuso il governo avrebbe chiuso il virus. Stai vedendo vero tutte le aziende che stanno chiudendo autonomamente o per proteste dei dipendenti, no? Ecco.
> 
> Sempre detto invece che oltre allo shutdown per esigenze sanitarie il governo doveva contemporaneamente aprire i cordoni della borsa per fronteggiare i danni economici.



Dovevo specificare è vero, non era rivolto a te chiaramente ma in generale, molti sottovalutano il danno economico, semplicemente chi non è nei settori colpiti non lo può sapere, altri se ne fregano proprio.

riguardo alle aziende che chiudono autonomamente lo vedo e sento tutti i giorni, ieri sentivo di una protesta dalle mie parti degli addetti ai supermercati a breve, per citare quella che più mi preoccupa. L'unica azienda che sento abbia lavoro fin sopra i capelli è un'azienda che lavora nella sanificazione dei locali, hanno richieste praticamente da tutta la provincia. 

Tornando al tema economico, il governo ha preso queste decisioni (con colpevole ritardo, fosse stato fatto il 22 febbraio per 2 settimane avrebbero, secondo me, limitato i danni in un senso e nell'altro) ora invece il virus dilaga, chi era in difficoltà ora è in ginocchio e gli aiuti economici basteranno si e no per il 25% di chi è stato colpito da questi decreti, aziende e dipendenti. Per farla breve siamo nella melma, passato il virus non ci saranno posti di lavoro, segnatevelo questo. Anche perchè al 3 di aprile manca poco, troppo poco per fermare del tutto sto cesso di virus


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per favore......
> 
> La Germania ha messo sul tavolo 550 miliardi...
> 
> ...



detta in breve la fine del nostro paese


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per favore......
> 
> La Germania ha messo sul tavolo 550 miliardi...
> 
> ...



Lo so che è un discorso che non attrae consensi.

Ma tu presteresti piu' volentieri soldi ad Agnelli, a Ibrahimovic o a Cecchi Gori?

Noi siamo Cecchi Gori, ovviamente.

E bada, non è una giustificazione, la mia azienda con un fermo di due mesi fallisce.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2020)

Intanto in Spagna ieri più di 2000 contagi in 24 ore, penso riescano a superarci in una settimana questi. Hanno dichiarato lo Stato di emergenza e oggi prenderanno misure simili all' Italia. Fino a tre giorni fa facevano le sfilate femministe e le partite con 90 mila spettatori. Matti


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo so che è un discorso che non attrae consensi.
> 
> Ma tu presteresti piu' volentieri soldi ad Agnelli, a Ibrahimovic o a Cecchi Gori?
> 
> ...


Nonsense.

BCE presto comprerà tutti i BTP (e Bund e OAT etc. etc.) che servono, altrimenti qua si fa il botto e si esce dall'euro. I soldi ci sono, ma al governo sono inetti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma non puoi tenere il paese bloccato due anni.
> 
> Il lockdown adesso va bene, ma bisogna preparare il dopo, altrimenti non ne esci più.


Due anni? Se dura due anni siamo morti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per favore......
> 
> La Germania ha messo sul tavolo 550 miliardi...
> 
> ...



Nessuno ha il debito che ha l'Italia, il problema è anche quello. Per non parlare dei nostri governanti, non vedono l'ora di avere soldi a pioggia da papparsi e distrubuire mance per farsi rieleggere.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2020)

<OT>

Intanto, anche da me è iniziata la cafonata di mettere lo stereo a tutta palla per diffondere la musica anche nella stratosfera, e si sente le peggio cose, dalla cacofonia alla mazurka di periferia.

I comportamenti idioti li seguiamo sempre alla lettera e celermente, eh.

</OT>


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> <OT>
> 
> Intanto, anche da me è iniziata la cafonata di mettere lo stereo a tutta palla per diffondere la musica anche nella stratosfera, e si sente le peggio cose, dalla cacofonia alla mazurka di periferia.
> 
> ...


Ieri nelle trasmissioni mettevano la canzone di uno di questi neomelodici napoletani che faceva "abbracciame chiu forte" e sto qui ha pure fatto il flash mob cantando sta cosa dal balcone. Orrore! Meglio il silenzio, mille volte se la soluzione è questa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Marzo 2020)

Da ignorante mi pongo una domanda ,ma non si potrebbe mettere in vendita il kit per l'autodiagnosi al pubblico ? avremmo 4 benefici nell'immediato
-Meno spese per il sistema sanitario 
-Lo stato guadagnerebbe una relativa somma,da destinare ad altro
-Avremmo il numero dei contagi quanto più vicino alla realtà, altro che 15 mila..
-Si potrebbero bloccare e circoscrivere i focolai dovuti agli asintomatici


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Da ignorante mi pongo una domanda ,ma non si potrebbe mettere in vendita il kit per l'autodiagnosi al pubblico ? avremmo 4 benefici nell'immediato
> -Meno spese per il sistema sanitario
> -Lo stato guadagnerebbe una relativa somma,da destinare ad altro
> -Avremmo il numero dei contagi quanto più vicino alla realtà, altro che 15 mila..
> -Si potrebbero bloccare e circoscrivere i focolai dovuti agli asintomatici



Il problema è analizzarli, non prendere il tampone.

Mica lo fai a casa....


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

In Veneto intanto annunciano che da settimana prossima passano da 2000 a 15000 test al giorno per andare a "beccare" gli asintomatici ed evitare che scatenino nuovi focolai. Bene così.

Il resto delle regioni dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa e chi è positivo ma asintomatico andrebbe messo in quarantena negli alberghi requisiti dalla protezione civile. 

Qualcosa si muove, ma siamo troppo lenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Veneto intanto annunciano che da settimana prossima passano da 2000 a 15000 test al giorno per andare a "beccare" gli asintomatici ed evitare che scatenino nuovi focolai. Bene così.
> 
> Il resto delle regioni dovrebbe fare la stessa cosa e chi è positivo ma asintomatico andrebbe messo in quarantena negli alberghi requisiti dalla protezione civile.
> 
> Qualcosa si muove, ma siamo troppo lenti.




Si, ma se uno non ha sintomi come fanno a pescarlo? Mica quelli che non hanno sintomi sono per forza nella cerchia di chi è stato contagiato.

Metti che io ho il virus e sto benissimo, come fanno a farmi il test? Nessuno che conosco ha sto virus. Dovrebbero farlo a tutta la popolazione italiana a sto punto


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma se uno non ha sintomi come fanno a pescarlo? Mica quelli che non hanno sintomi sono per forza nella cerchia di chi è stato contagiato.
> 
> Metti che io ho il virus e sto benissimo, come fanno a farmi il test? Nessuno che conosco ha sto virus. Dovrebbero farlo a tutta la popolazione italiana a sto punto



Esatto, un dubbione che ho da settimane


----------



## Raryof (14 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma se uno non ha sintomi come fanno a pescarlo? Mica quelli che non hanno sintomi sono per forza nella cerchia di chi è stato contagiato.
> 
> Metti che io ho il virus e sto benissimo, come fanno a farmi il test? Nessuno che conosco ha sto virus. Dovrebbero farlo a tutta la popolazione italiana a sto punto



Sono domande inutili, tu magari non sei nella cerchia di nessun altro contagiato e non hai sintomi, è nella tua responsabilità agire come possibile "untore" asintomatico quindi devi stare a casa e seguire le disposizioni che ti hanno dato.
E' così difficile da capire? bisogna agire come se tutti noi avessimo il virus quindi, in attesa che questo si manifesti, evitare ogni contatto o uscita superflua, se poi uno sta male sta male in casa.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Dalla finestra di casa mia oggi è un'ambulanza dietro l'altra.

Leggevo sui quotidiani locali che l'epicentro emiliano si sta spostando da Piacenza e va più verso est, nei prossimi giorni nelle mie zone si parla di "piccolo tsunami".
Temo tanto i dati di stasera per la mia zona.


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla finestra di casa mia oggi è un'ambulanza dietro l'altra.
> 
> Leggevo sui quotidiani locali che l'epicentro emiliano si sta spostando da Piacenza e va più verso est, nei prossimi giorni nelle mie zone si parla di "piccolo tsunami".
> Temo tanto i dati di stasera per la mia zona.



Dove sei?


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Fare il tampone a tutta la popolazione non è necessario per sconfiggere un virus,almeno questo è quello che dicono i dati.







Questa è la tabella che elenca quanti tamponi sono stati effettuati per stato dall'inizio dell'epidemia,come vedete la Cina ha effettuato "solo" 320mila tamponi,e ricordiamo che l'epidemia si è scatenata in una città di 6 milioni di persone,oggi la stessa città segna solo 8 nuovi casi di coronavirus e quasi tutto sta iniziando a tornare alla normalità.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma se uno non ha sintomi come fanno a pescarlo? Mica quelli che non hanno sintomi sono per forza nella cerchia di chi è stato contagiato.
> 
> Metti che io ho il virus e sto benissimo, come fanno a farmi il test? Nessuno che conosco ha sto virus. Dovrebbero farlo a tutta la popolazione italiana a sto punto


E' per quello che servirebbero i sistemi di tracciamento, in maniera tale che siano gli operatori sanitari ad andare direttamente a testare le persone che sono entrate in contatto con il virus senza saperlo....

In ogni caso aumentare i test è positivo. Dovremmo organizzare pure i drive-in dove arrivi in macchina, tiri giù il finestrino, fai il tampone e riparti. Ci metti dieci minuti, ed il giorno dopo ti mandano il risultato via SMS. Sempre misure coreane...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dove sei?



Provincia parma.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Fare il tampone a tutta la popolazione non è necessario per sconfiggere un virus,almeno questo è quello che dicono i dati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio che anche i cinesi appena messo tutti in lockdown hanno cominciato a tracciare tutti come matti, e con le maniere forti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Provincia parma.



Ho mia suocera a Sant'Ilario D'Enza, che è più Parma che Reggio alla fine. Com'è la situazione davvero? Non mi fido di lei, ha raffreddore e febbre ma non vuole saperne di chiamare qualcuno, ha sentito solo il medico di base che le ha prescritto un antibiotico ma mi sembra assurdo vista la situazione!! Da lontano non riesco a capire bene quale sia la situazione reale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho mia suocera a Sant'Ilario D'Enza, che è più Parma che Reggio alla fine. Com'è la situazione davvero? Non mi fido di lei, ha raffreddore e febbre ma non vuole saperne di chiamare qualcuno, ha sentito solo il medico di base che le ha prescritto un antibiotico ma mi sembra assurdo vista la situazione!! Da lontano non riesco a capire bene quale sia la situazione reale.



Non voglio spaventarti, ma la situazione non è buona. Non estrema come in Lombardia, ma l'emergenza è molto alta e tendenzialmente pare si stabilizzerà per Piacenza e peggiorerà per Parma/Reggio.
Se riuscite, vi consiglio di contattare voi quel medico, o di restare in continuo contatto telefonico con la signora.

Per non farti del terrorismo in base alle sole mie sensazioni e brutte esperienze, ti riporto i dati ufficiali di ieri per la zona, così da darti un'informazione la più completa possibile:

- A Parma 518 nuovi contagi in totale (88 in più rispetto a ieri), 21 i decessi.
- 55 decessi in regione
- Positività: Piacenza 710 (31 in più rispetto a ieri), Rimini 363 (51 in più), Modena 251 (61 in più), Reggio Emilia 138 (15 in più), Bologna 155, di cui 47 del circondario imolese (complessivamente 33 in più, di cui 5 a Imola e 28 a Bologna), Ravenna 55 (14 in più), Forlì-Cesena 49 (di cui 30 a Forlì, 8 in più rispetto a ieri, e 19 a Cesena, 8 in più rispetto a ieri), Ferrara 24 (7 in più rispetto a ieri).

_Sergio Venturi, commissario per l'emergenza:
<<In questi giorni stiamo verificando una situazione che è come un piccolo tsunami, che si sta spostando gradualmente da Piacenza verso Parma»._

Forza e coraggio, mantente alta l'attenzione ma non disperate. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono domande inutili, tu magari non sei nella cerchia di nessun altro contagiato e non hai sintomi, è nella tua responsabilità agire come possibile "untore" asintomatico quindi devi stare a casa e seguire le disposizioni che ti hanno dato.
> E' così difficile da capire? bisogna agire come se tutti noi avessimo il virus quindi, in attesa che questo si manifesti, evitare ogni contatto o uscita superflua, se poi uno sta male sta male in casa.
> Tutto qui.



Mi sa che hai male interpretato la mia risposta. L'utente a cui ha risposto ha detto che ora faranno il test agli asintomatici e io ho posto questa domanda.

Io sto casa e tutto, vado a fare la spesa come si può fare adesso o a lavoro in fabbrica (chi può). Come possono fare il test agli asintomatici se stanno bene? In base a cosa? Dovrebbero farlo a tutti. Prendi un corriere che vive da solo e continua a portare pacchi per dire. Sta bene, consegna i pacchi ed è a contatto con diverse persone in salute. Come lo trovano? Su che base farebbero il test? E sicuramente ci saranno un mucchio di casi ed esempi che ancora non abbiamo preso in considerazione.


Essere asintomatico poi non vuole mica dire che da qui a due settimane sviluppa la malattia, potrebbe stare bene uguale, ma contagiare la gente.


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2020)

Arrivano i dati dalla Lombardia. Allarmanti a dir poco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Dati aggiornati Emilia-Romagna:

Piacenza 853 (143 in più rispetto a ieri), Parma 570 (52 in più), Rimini 398 (35 in più), Modena 306 (55 in più), Reggio Emilia 153 (15 in più), Bologna 195, di cui 63 del circondario imolese (complessivamente 40 in più, di cui 16 a Imola e 24 a Bologna), Ravenna 78 (23 in più), Forlì-Cesena 62 (di cui 38 a Forlì, 8 in più rispetto a ieri, e 24 a Cesena, 5 in più rispetto a ieri), Ferrara 29 (5 in più rispetto a ieri).

Decessi da 201 a 241.


----------



## markjordan (14 Marzo 2020)

Londra: “Mio figlio ha polmonite e febbre a 39,5 ma per lui niente tampone perché è giovane” parenti al lavoro
show must go on

male anche le marche


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2020)

Comunque sono dati “particolari”. Moltissimi non fanno tampone, specie quelli con sintomi leggeri. Ergo le varie percentuali sono alquanto relative.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Marzo 2020)

Mi auguro da lunedi di veder numeri migliori


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2020)

È morto un operatore del 118 a Bergamo. 47 anni.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Marzo 2020)

Eroi silenziosi


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2020)

sapete dare i dati aggiornati? purtroppo mi sono collegato ora con la diretta della protezione civile ed è già cominciata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sapete dare i dati aggiornati? purtroppo mi sono collegato ora con la diretta della protezione civile ed è già cominciata



+3497 contagi, +175 morti, bollettino di guerra


----------

